# Holder On The Hot Seat...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://issues.oversight.house.gov/fastandfurious/live.html

Sweat you lowlife scumball crook!!!

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Holder ought to be on the hot seat alright. I believe it is called the electric chair!!!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lie'n azz, low life, SOB will sit there and cry about how the firearms will be used by criminals for years to come, only because they placed them in their hands! But turn around and try to push demands that restrictions be placed on the law abiding citizens.....
We never really know how many of these situations are set up by Criminals like the DOJ only so they can bust the little guys (they inticed to participate with money and promises of protection) and look like they have actually produced something....when they concieved it to start with!
Holder should be incarcerated but Obama would just pardon him.....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Recess is over,,, back underway...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I read some of the transcripts. Holder's lying like a rug. He's basicly telling congress to shut up, butt out, and leave him alone. "Ah din do nuffin." Tell that to the family of slain Border Patrol officer Brian Terry.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*"Close Friend" ???*

A couple of days ago CNN had a piece on the F&F investigation and they stated that Holder was/is a BroBamma "close friend". Then..................--- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This was all part of Obama's "under the radar" work on gun control he spoke about -- too bad for them it blew up in their faces. Holder should be fired, resign, or be impeached. Obama should be defeated in November (unles the RINO Romney gets the nomination).


----------

